# Bilberry Drawing for piano - New video



## Oleksandr Vorokh (Dec 13, 2018)

New video of piano piece "Bilberry Drawing" by ukrainian composer Oleksandr Vorokh, performed by Arsen Yakovenko.
This composition became a semi-finalist of Composer's competition for piano "Fidelio" in Madrid, Spain (2020).
Enjoy!


----------

